# SmallRig on M5



## andrei1989 (Feb 2, 2019)

I just got a smallrig cage today for the M5/M50 and i must say...it gives the camera the grip it should have had from the beginning...
now it balances great with the ef-s 15-85 and i can hold even the sigma 150-600 with it, although i wouldn't let that much weight hang on the camera's mount...

what it's missing from the old L-plate i was using is the vertical arca swiss mount...
now if only i could find some rubber sticky tape to put on the grip...


----------



## Chuckmet (Feb 4, 2019)

I have been using a L bracket with my M50, it helps move my hand farther away so I can adjust the controls without constantly bumping the control dial on the back of the camera and it allows a better grip. I'd love to see somebody make a Arca Swiss compatible L bracket with a removable grip so it could be used handheld or mounted on a tripod.


----------



## Bambel (Feb 4, 2019)

I know, something very different, but i bought this rather cheap thing for my M50:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1PC...der-for-Canon-Eos-M50-EOSM50/32888240448.html

It realy improves the grip on the camera. And now my right palm doesn't accidently press the right button on the 4-way dial. 

B.


----------



## andrei1989 (Feb 4, 2019)

i believe canon also sells something like that but i don't see it as very useful...what i wanted to have was a deeper grip and room for my pinky..so basically a bigger body


----------

